# Turning Rotary Motion to Reciprocating Motion



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

*Turning Rotary Motion into Reciprocating Motion*

I received an email this afternoon inquiring about how to turn the rotary motion of the crank motor into the back and forth twisting motion of the neck in my witch project .

I made a simple Flash animation to demonstrate the mechanism. Just in case someone is unfamiliar with the concept, I thought it might be useful if I shared it with the great folks on Unpleasant Street.

http://www.scarefx.com/crank_head.html


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh, cool demo...thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing this with everyone.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Neat SFX. I wish I had time to learn how to do all the new Pc tricks. Thanks for sharing. For all different types of motion, and inspirations on animated projects, I always start here.......>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Neat SFX. I wish I had time to learn how to do all the new Pc tricks. Thanks for sharing. For all different types of motion, and inspirations on animated projects, I always start here.......>>>>>>>>>>>>
> http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/


I like that site too. It's been in my bookmarks for some time. Glad you pointed it out for everyone here.


----------

